# good campsite half way between Bordeaux and Calais ?



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
we will be coming back up from the Bordeaux area and want a good campsite few few days half way up or so anybody recommend anywhere
Thanks
Dave


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*campsite*

limoges dave where we are now


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*campsite*

a20 jun 27 3 miles


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks,just looked but think want to go bit higher as not far from where we are


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you don't want all-singing then this site, at Alencon, is worth a look. The site is nothing special but Alencon itself is well worth a couple of days.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-de-guerame-campsite.html

G


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

One of the best sites for a stopover is the Municipal at Baumont Sur Sarthe, very cheap but good size pitches alongside the river. Town centre within walking distance.

Mike


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

MikeCo said:


> One of the best sites for a stopover is the Municipal at Baumont Sur Sarthe, very cheap but good size pitches alongside the river. Town centre within walking distance.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
is there a website for it at all,would it be ok staying there few days and would you know if twin axles can stay there
thanks
Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

dave-rsvr said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > One of the best sites for a stopover is the Municipal at Baumont Sur Sarthe, very cheap but good size pitches alongside the river. Town centre within walking distance.
> ...


This is the wbsite http://www.ville-beaumont-sur-sarthe.fr/fr/sports-et-loisirs/camping

I think it's okay for 2 or 3 days especially if the sun is shining, a twin axle Motorhome should be okay but give them a call, the lady who looks after it speaks a bit of english.

Mike


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I have used Beaumont in the past but recently stayed at camping le pont romain at Yvre-l Eveque,found this site to have better facilities.It's in the ACSI camping card book.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We have just arrived in Saumur - fab site, fab position and ok for twin axles!! Montreuil Bellay also good we have stayed there before and another is Bagnolles d'Orne.


----------

